# Unexpected first project



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Somehow I let my wife talk me into building a bar to replace my kitchen table.I really don't have any real woodworking experience. I am in the construction trades though (plumber 13 yrs.) and am good with my hands and I am pretty sure I can do this. Could you guys suggest some good books or videos to help me get a start? Also, I am probably going to use oak plywood for this but I don't want any plys to show. should I miter all the corners or cover w/ trim? I appreciate any and all suggestions or tips.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

THIS BOOK IS GREAT! I have the set of 3 it advertises halfway down the page, great books


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Black & Decker's Built-In book http://www.amazon.com/Decker-Comple...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231722468&sr=1-1 

This book actually has a bar in it I think. I have a few different built in and trim books. That's my business. Feel free to ask anything.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank y'all for the help. Those all look like good books. I think I'm going to buy them all. Small price to pay to get it right the first time and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

You can get oak applied edge trim. This is the easiest way to hide the edge of the ply. All you need is an iron and razorblade. Just make sure to get the real wood one and not the vinyl.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Also I would start on something smaller, a simple bench / table. I know two many ppl that take on a huge project and get frustrated and give up altogether.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks again scribbles. Man you've been on fire today. That's exactly what I decided to do. I'm gonna build some smaller projects first, gonna try a small project with drawers, one with doors, and one with shelves. Then maybe move on to something like a TV stand that combines some of these. This way I'll hopefully get most of the mistakes out of the way on the small stuff where it doesn't hurt so bad and get an idea of what to expect when I do build the bar.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never seen this site before today, it seems like a great place, I own a custom millwork company, and so I have dealt with a few of these problems before. Lol...
I just hope I can help. and good luck.


----------

